# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Linux kernel developpement avec un driver [tutoriel].

## Luke spywoker

Salut les C,
Ca fait maintenant plus d'un an que je pratique le C et je me suis attaquer au noyau Linux et donc paralllement a l'criture de driver qui va de peer avec le fate de dbuter en kernel-programmation car ceux-ci sont implmentable sous forme de module chargeable a chaud et peuvent faire un peu plus que crire dans les logs du kernel...

Mais je vous laisse dcouvrir tous cela en lisant le tutoriel que j'ai crit suite a ma petite et humble exprience dans le domaine.
Dbuter en kernel-programmation avec un driver en mode caractres

Si vous le dsirez bien vous pouvez me laisser une petite critique, malgr que je soit ouvert toutes formes de critiques (bonnes ou mauvaises) j'aimerai savoir si d'aprs vous je n'ai pas trop dit d'nerie concernant l'aspect technique (notamment sur la rtro-compatibilit du code noyau).

Sur ceux je vous souhaite bonne lecture.

PS: Dsol pour l'indentation dans les copier-coller des sections de code dont l'indentation n'est plus prsente a la sortie du presse-papier mais le C ne tenant pas rigueur de l'indentation (Car je dlimite mes bouts de codes par des accolades).

----------


## Sve@r

> Salut les C,
> Ca fait maintenant plus d'un an que je pratique le C et je me suis attaqu** au noyau Linux et donc paralllement ** l'criture de driver qui va de *pair* avec le *fait* de dbuter en kernel-programmation car ceux-ci sont implmentable sous forme de module chargeable a chaud et peuvent faire un peu plus que crire dans les logs du kernel...
> 
> Mais je vous laisse dcouvrir tous cela en lisant le tutoriel que j'ai crit suite ** ma petite et humble exprience dans le domaine.
> Dbuter en kernel-programmation avec un driver en mode caractres
> 
> Si vous le dsirez bien vous pouvez me laisser une petite critique, malgr que je soit ouvert toutes formes de critiques (bonnes ou mauvaises) j'aimerai*s* savoir si d'aprs vous je n'ai pas trop dit d'neries concernant l'aspect technique (notamment sur la rtro-compatibilit du code noyau).
> 
> Sur *ce* je vous souhaite bonne lecture.


Bonjour

Si tu veux tre pris au srieux, surtout dans le domaine des tutoriels, alors il faut faire un rel effort sur l'orthographe ou te trouver un relecteur.

A titre d'exemple, essaye de trouver les deux horreurs que j'ai releves dans ces deux phrases...



> Il faut savoir qu'il ne vous sera pas possible de disposer des fonctions de la libc que vous connaissez comme dans un programme ordinaire, nie de compiler votre programme ni notre driver comme un programme ordinaire.
> Avec les changements de versions du noyau, les fonctions et les fichiers d'inclusion que vous utiliserait voluent, la rtro-compatibilit est  essayer d'tre maintenue mais il ny a pas de garantie


C'est dommage car a a l'air intressant...

----------


## jlliagre

+1 pour que tu travailles d'abord la forme afin qu'elle ne masque pas le fond.




> malgr que je soit


-> bien que je sois

----------


## Metalman

Et attention au risque de devenir redondant avec celui-ci :
http://broux.developpez.com/articles/c/driver-c-linux/

Le contenu est proche ! :s

----------


## Luke spywoker

> Et attention au risque de devenir redondant avec celui-ci :
> http://broux.developpez.com/articles/c/driver-c-linux/


Le tutoriel est cit comme source dans mon tutoriel mais il date un peu je trouve (2007), en fate tu a vue juste:

Je me suis dit je vais faire un article ressemblant a celui-ci mais a ma faon et du coup mis a jours.

La principale diffrence est dans le fates d'utiliser mknod  pour crer un fichier device alors que dans mon tutoriel c'est le driver qui cre le fichier device et aussi mon tutoriel est plus consistant en termes de codes et moins simpliste que celui de Broux...
Dommage pour le cot didactique dont j'arrive pas a la cheville de la plupart des rdacteurs mais malgr tout j'essaie de partager mes connaissances par le biais de tutoriels ds que l'occasion se prsente. A ma manire et donc plein de fautes d'orthographes.

A ce sujet vous seriez gentil de moins me perscuter sur le sujet et de prendre en considrations:

-Que j'ai passer la seconde moiti de ma scolarit drogu et la premire moiti premier de la classe.

-Le faites que je suis arriver en France a l'age de 6 ans et demie et que j'ai de suite intgrer l'cole ou j'ai appris la langue franaise assez facilement mais du faites de mes racines je ne comprenait pas certaines notions comme un C.O.D par exemple ce qui cra des lacunes dont j'ai russie a combler certaines aprs plusieurs annes.
Je ne comprenais pas quoi ces 3 mots compliquer mis a cot voulait dire ??? 
Je me demande encore ce qu'est un complment d'objet direct.

-Que je suis un handicap mental: selon l'avis d'un spcialiste.

-Que je suis sortie de la drogue mais elle a dvaster ma vie et que maintenant j'en paye le pris en servant de punching-ball orthographique. 

Je n'ai pas dexcuse je le reconnais mais je ne peut pas faire de miracles non-plus au vue des circonstances.

PS: J'ai presque fait la dmarche de demandera Broux si je pouvait faire une mise a jours de son tutoriel !!!

----------


## Sve@r

> A ce sujet vous seriez gentil de moins me perscuter sur le sujet et de prendre en considrations:......Je n'ai pas dexcuse je le reconnais mais je ne peux pas faire de miracles non-plus au vu des circonstances.


Tu n'as pas pris en considration la seconde partie de ma phrase "... ou te trouver un relecteur."
Moi je peux te relire (et sans vouloir prsumer ou imposer sur ses disponibilits, je suis sr que Metalman le peut aussi) !!!

Et pour le COD c'est tout simple: Il s'agit de l'lment reli de faon directe  l'action => j'ai mang une pomme.

----------


## Metalman

Bref, Luke, tu n'es pas intress par ce que je t'avais rpondu en MP ?

----------


## Luke spywoker

Merci Sve@r pour ta proposition:



> Tu n'as pas pris en considration la seconde partie de ma phrase "... ou te trouver un relecteur."


J'en ai dj une qui exerce une profession de traductrice professionnelle: ma mre.
Mais elle ne corrige ce que je lui demande c.a.d le brouillon des tutoriel que j'cris et comme il y a une lgre diffrence entre le brouillon et la version final il reste des fautes...
Il faut savoir que le mtier de traductrice est multitches en fonction du sujet du document a traduire,: recherche de mots dans le contextes ; 
*traduction de brochure technique, site internet, etc...* 
Et je ne sais pas si elle fait le mme effort de travail pour un service qu'elle me rend que pour sont travail.

Metalman,
il faut que relise le courrier, je suis a l'ouest en ce moment et quand je dit m'entraner a voulait dire crire quelques tutoriels de plus, avant d'essayer de publier sur le meilleur site de forum informatique: www.developpez.net

Merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Salut, 

@*Luke spywoker*

Moi je te propose de passer par la relecture technique dans nos forums privs et la relecture orthographique. Puis, publier le contenu sur un domaine avec ton nom sur Developpez.com.

Ainsi, tu pourras amliorer la qualit de rdaction et offrir un tutoriel  la hauteur des attentes du lectorat.

Qu'en penses-tu ? Qu'en penses les autres ?


Merci  tous.

----------

